# My recent trip on the TX Eagle/Capitol Ltd



## Bill631 (Sep 27, 2006)

I just wanted to report a few things about my recent trip to Texas(last week of August). I travelled from NYC on a regional train to Washington DC. I upgraded to a business class seat on this train, and I didn't think it was worth the extra $30. The seats were a few cars closer to the lounge car, and maybe a little more roomier.

It was on time into DC, so I had a couple of hours to kill. The train station there is really great, with many shops and restaurants. The main foyer is a beautiful piece of architecture.

I stopped for an afternoon cocktail at a neat little circular restaurant in the middle of the station, and it was a great place for people-watching.

I got on the Capitol Ltd. and we departed on time. My sleeping car attendant was very good and provided attentive service without being intrusive.

I stopped into the lounge car for a drink, and the attendant had a terrible attitude, and was downright nasty when I ordered an extra can of mix with my Bloody Mary!

It was my first experience with the new dining service. I had dinner in the dining car at the last seating,9pm.

I had the "braised beef". It was actually very good, but the presentation was plain, with mashed potatoes and green beans. The service was OK, but the waiter overlooked a few things. The bread basket was empty when I sat down, and was never refilled. I shared the table with another single guy.

Breakfast was much worse. I tried the Bob Evans Breakfast Scramble, and it was just awful. The French Toast that came with it was cold and rubbery, the fruit cup was watery and stale.

It was horrible. The coffee was served in these tiny little plastic cups. I had one cup and the waiter never offered refills. It was just dreadful.

So, we got into Chicago about an hour late.

I got on the Texas Eagle,and we departed on time.

It was a pleasant trip, but I didn't even bother with the dining car this trip.

The latest dinner reservation was 8pm, and that was just too early for me, so I got a late snack from the cafe car.

We got into Longivew a little late the next day.

A nice trip overall.

The motorcoach trip to Houston was odd.

We all got on, after loading our luggage. The driver never once mentioned onboard that we were going to Houston. After he delivered a tirade about absolutlely no eating or drinking aboard "his" bus, and keeping it clean, we took off. After a few minutes on the road he announced we'd be arriving into Houston at about 4:30pm. Then a couple of people stood up and shouted "Houston? We thought this was the bus to Shreveport!"

So, we had to turn around and take them back to the Longview station.

We made it into Houston, finally.

Overall, the trip was nice and relaxing. I would never travel in coach again, though. Having a sleeper is the way to go on a long distance trip.

I think Amtrak needs to rething the dining service on a few points.

I flew back due to time constraints.

Just my 2 cents...

Bill B)


----------



## Sam Damon (Sep 28, 2006)

Bill631 said:


> I stopped into the lounge car for a drink, and the attendant had a terrible attitude, and was downright nasty when I ordered an extra can of mix with my Bloody Mary!It was my first experience with the new dining service. I had dinner in the dining car at the last seating,9pm.
> 
> I had the "braised beef". It was actually very good, but the presentation was plain, with mashed potatoes and green beans. The service was OK, but the waiter overlooked a few things. The bread basket was empty when I sat down, and was never refilled. I shared the table with another single guy.
> 
> ...


Bill, I hate to sound like a broken record, but if I don't say it, it will drive me crazy for not doing it.

If you have an experience like yours, pick up that telephone. Get your trip ticket stubs handy. Dial 1-800-USA-RAIL. Say "Agent" when Julie lets you. When you get through to a human, ask for "Customer Relations." Tell that person the fantastic, or gory as the case might be, details from your trip. Pull no punches. Report facts. If the attendant got mad when you wanted an extra can of mix with a Bloody Mary, tell the Customer Relations person that. Likewise, if your sleeper attendant was outstanding, be sure to mention it. If your French Toast from SDS was rubbery, report it. Amtrak doesn't know this about their people unless you tell them!

When you get done with that, if you would, let us know what sort of feedback you get from the Amtrak headshed. It's the only way we on this board can figure out what's happening on the system.


----------



## had8ley (Sep 28, 2006)

Gee, I thought I was the only one who ever encountered a surly attendant or had a not so perfect trip...


----------



## Bill (Sep 28, 2006)

Bill631 said:


> I got on the Texas Eagle,and we departed on time.It was a pleasant trip, but I didn't even bother with the dining car this trip.





Bill,

Sounds like you were happy on the Texas Eagle. Was the service and ride ok? I might be on it this coming winter was trying to find some recent experiences on it. I do not plan on booking my trip till the end of november but I am trying to learn a bit about this train.Thanks.

Another Bill


----------



## Bill631 (Sep 29, 2006)

Bill said:


> Bill,Sounds like you were happy on the Texas Eagle. Was the service and ride ok? I might be on it this coming winter was trying to find some recent experiences on it. I do not plan on booking my trip till the end of november but I am trying to learn a bit about this train.Thanks.
> 
> Another Bill


I take the Texas Eagle several times a year, and it is always a very pleasant trip. My only complaint this last trip was about the dining car hours. The last dining time was 8pm, which is just too early for me.

The service was fine overall, and the only annoying thing about the trip is that we seem to always get delayed between Texarkana and Longview due to freight train congestion.

Bill B)


----------



## Bill (Oct 5, 2006)

> I take the Texas Eagle several times a year, and it is always a very pleasant trip. My only complaint this last trip was about the dining car hours. The last dining time was 8pm, which is just too early for me.The service was fine overall, and the only annoying thing about the trip is that we seem to always get delayed between Texarkana and Longview due to freight train congestion.



Thanks Bill 631,from what I have read the TE is not a bad train to ride...everything is ok,a tad bit late in running time but I can handle that. 8 pm dining,that is late to me,I am a 6:00 pm kind of guy(est).

Looking forward to my trip.

Bill

(edited to fix quote - AmtrakWPK)


----------

